# Walleye Recipies



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

How has Walleye Recipies? Let's Hear them! I have 8 large Walleye in my frezzer, Time to eat.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you might find a couple here 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=72


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Take alum foil and make a square pan. put 2 strips of bacon on the bottom, lay your fillets on them and put some onions on top. Put on grill for 15 Min.

Keith R.


----------

